# GSD No. 2: Rogan!



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

So we traveled out to the western side of Michigan today to the Southwest Michigan German Shepherd Rescue and adopted Rogan, a 9 month old purebred GSD! Lanee and Rogan hit it off well, slept side by side on the way home, and have been playing nice so far with one another. 

Lanee is setting some boundaries that I can tell, growling briefly if Rogan tries to put his snout where the sun don't shine or walk up and take Lanee's bone away from her as she has it in her mouth. I suppose that "rude" behavior requires some mentoring from the more mature/senior GSD in the house. 

Rogan's temperament is great. He's aloof / cautious around new people to a lesser degree than Lanee, but warms up quickly. No sign of any aggression so far. The former owners who could not care for him indicated he was being aggressive toward strangers approaching on walks; however, on a walk this evening, we passed many people with no issues at all, though it seemed Rogan was looking for cues from Lanee whether to react or not. She didn't, so he didn't. 

So far, so good! Here are some pics below so far!

Lanee is the lighter fur GSD; Rogan is the darker fur GSD.








:laugh:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Look at those smiles!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats!! Both are very handsome!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What beautiful dogs! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! they are both beautiful


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## helo_jumper (Nov 25, 2014)

Very handsome. Good luck and kudos to you for giving him a good home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very handsome boy, congrats and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hope all is well at your house and what a hunk!


----------

